# My wedding journal



## Jenny (Aug 24, 2005)

Well, if you guys haven't heard, Justin (Eggs) and I are getting married  Yep, I've got an amazing Leo diamond solitaire on my ring finger   The date is June 17th, and well, I plan to look amazing that day 

So, this will be updated here and there, maybe not everyday, but I want my old peeps here to be able to follow along as I get ready to walk down the aisle 

Unfortionately I'm back in Sweden, and Justin and I will be apart for 3 and a half months before he comes to spend Christmas break here. So guys, help me stay positive and focused on what I need to do (finish up School!!), I need it 

So I guess this is the first IM wedding


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 24, 2005)

this is so great Jenny!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 24, 2005)

Thank you b_reed!  We're very happy


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## HotMom23 (Aug 24, 2005)

Congrats! Good luck to you. I know you will be a beautiful bride!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

Congratulations!   I think the best shape of my life was at my wedding!   What a motivation it can be.  Best of luck to the two of you.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2005)

Nooo...  I love you Jenny!  

Im happy for you guys, this is awesome!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 25, 2005)

you two!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 26, 2005)

Monkeyman, hey, what's that supposed to mean??  

Hot mom, thanks so much 

Legion, congrats on your wedding  I hope to be in the best shape of my life too, especially for the honeymoon 

Jake, we're very happy for ourselves too  

Arch, thanks man!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 26, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Sorry Jen...
> 
> But I don't exactly agree with the title of your journal..
> 
> ...



Obviously you don't know me very well  I understand that you're new here and you haven't followed my journey here through the years, so you don't really know what you're talking about 

I do have a goal, and right now the focus is on looking good on my wedding day, yes. I plan on looking hot for the rest of my life, so don't you worry  As I said, you obviously don't know me or what I'm about at all. I've had a long history of journals here since 2001 and I've reached several of my goals. Not one of them has been about crash diets, that's not what I'm about. My fiance and I met on this forum, which is why I wanted to start a journal here so all my friends here could follow along.  But since you're not one of them and just have negativity to contibute with, I suggest you leave this journal alone. Thanks


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 26, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Obviously you don't know me very well  I understand that you're new here and you haven't followed my journey here through the years, so you don't really know what you're talking about
> 
> I do have a goal, and right now the focus is on looking good on my wedding day, yes. I plan on looking hot for the rest of my life, so don't you worry  As I said, you obviously don't know me or what I'm about at all. I've had a long history of journals here since 2001 and I've reached several of my goals. Not one of them has been about crash diets, that's not what I'm about. My fiance and I met on this forum, which is why I wanted to start a journal here so all my friends here could follow along. But since you're not one of them and just have negativity to contibute with, I suggest you leave this journal alone. Thanks


I don't know if you bothered to notice, but, I did not direct any of those comments at you, or your situation..

I was generalizing, but apparently you weren't looking for me to actually explain myself...
I further think that we simply have a communication difficulty here,
Because I don't exactly remember having such hateful thoughts -  


I have retracted my explaination...
My regards to your event...

Good day to you


----------



## Eggs (Aug 27, 2005)

Get the fuck out of her journal if you dont like it dip shit.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh, and btw... love the journal honey 

I'm glad you're excited about the wedding, but I think you already looked fantastic when we were together a couple weeks ago! I'm looking forward to reading your journal and helping you keep a positive spirit in the weeks and months to come


----------



## Jenny (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks fiance  No need to use harsh words


----------



## Eggs (Aug 27, 2005)

Well, I mean... you've been at the site and had many journals here before. Along with which, you have quite a few less posts per day average than he does, which means you tend to stay away from the open chat and stick to worthwhile stuff.

If he cared so much he should have sent you a PM, instead of putting a stupid little roll eyes icon in your journal. Anybody with an active mind might realize thats not a proper or respectful thing to do right after someone gets engaged. Some might even say that a person that does that could be called an "asshole".

You even said at the start of your journal that it was to help you stay positive and on task with school during our time apart. I mean, how is that in any way insinuating that you're going to do a crash diet?

Monkey, I dont usually have a problem with you... but I think in something like this you should think more before you act as you did.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 27, 2005)

Haha, good points there Eggsie baby  I miss you


----------



## Jenny (Aug 27, 2005)

Okay, so today's diet and workouts:

Totals:
1478 cals
197g protein56%
57g carbs 17%
40g fat 25%

Workouts:
- AM: 40 min powerwalk
- 60 min kickass spinning. This crazy american taught the class, she's nuts!!  I love her  I seriously haven't worked that hard in a long time.

Okay, so I need to eat more. I'm not cutting right now, so I should aim for more cals. Weights tomorrow


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 27, 2005)

I think that as the first IM wedding, you guys should have a second ceremony in October during the Mr. Olympia in Vegas. That way, IM members could attend.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Jenny (Aug 27, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I think that as the first IM wedding, you guys should have a second ceremony in October during the Mr. Olympia in Vegas. That way, IM members could attend.



 That would be so much fun  But we're already having a second ceremony in Chicago 

I really miss the old IM, assholes like buildingup wouldn't come yawn in my journal back then.
This journal is on the verge of being over! Why the hell are people like that, I don't understand


----------



## buildingup (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 27, 2005)

put the pathetic gyno prick on ignore jenny. hes a child looking for attention.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 27, 2005)

You know what really weird....I didnt even know eggs and jenny were a couple let alone getting married.....justin and jenny....Well congrats, hope you guys have a long and solid marriage.

P.S. if you dont mind me asking...how old are both of you?


----------



## Eggs (Aug 27, 2005)

Heya Cowbell 

 Yeah, we've been together for a tad more than two years. Kinda funny it got started on IM 

I'm 26 and Jenny is 21. Hey, what can I say, the cradle never looked better


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 27, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Heya Cowbell
> 
> Yeah, we've been together for a tad more than two years. Kinda funny it got started on IM
> 
> I'm 26 and Jenny is 21. *Hey, what can I say, the cradle never looked bette*r



      
I actually work with a guy who is from Florida but met his current wife online and moved here....kinda cool when things like that work out (not moving from Florida to the midwest but the internet thing)

P.S. do you both live close to each other or is someone going to move?


----------



## Eggs (Aug 27, 2005)

I live in Virginia currently, and Jenny is in Sweden. She's Swedish...

So we don't live too close. She came here last year for an exchange year with her school and that was really nice. Sure beats the whole flying back and forth thing, even though I really enjoy Sweden and traveling.

We'll probably move down to Florida next year after the wedding 

I'm usually not a huge fan of the whole online dating thing... but we didn't come here looking for someone, it just worked out that way over the years. Pretty cool how life works out.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 28, 2005)

Cowbell, yes, it is a pretty funny story  We met on musclemagazine in 2001 and then the whole gang moved here in 2002.. We were friends for years and then met for the first time in 2003  It's been quite a journey  I'm so happy


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 28, 2005)

Jenny, Eggs: Congratulations to you both!

 Jenny, you are already pretty hot and beautiful so anything else you do can only make you even more so for your big day! 

 Good luck through the next few months, finishing up school, and preparing for the wedding. Time will fly and you will get through this short time apart before you know it!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks GG  You're so sweet 
The goal is close and that's what keeps me going  

Maybe you and your honey will be IM couple number two to get hitched


----------



## brogers (Aug 28, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I live in Virginia currently, and Jenny is in Sweden. She's Swedish...
> 
> So we don't live too close. She came here last year for an exchange year with her school and that was really nice. Sure beats the whole flying back and forth thing, even though I really enjoy Sweden and traveling.
> 
> ...


What city in Florida?  It's really nice down here.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 28, 2005)

I am so proud of you kids... ...I am a sucker for happy endings. 
If you want to look real good...get married in fort wayne indiana. It is considered the dumbest and most unhealthy city in the whole nation....YES! not that you need it because you look very lovely...(I am not hitting on her eggs, just complimenting   )
seriously though Jenny, if things dont work out  ............


----------



## Jenny (Aug 28, 2005)

Brogers, somewhere on the west side of Florida 

Cowbell, thanks  I'm a sucker for happy endings too. You should see our engagement video, you'd cry like a baby  I still do after seeing it 100 times 
Haha, thank you for the compliment  But there's no way I'm leaving Justin after he gave me this gorgeous ring


----------



## Eggs (Aug 28, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> not that you need it because you look very lovely...(I am not hitting on her eggs, just complimenting   )
> seriously though Jenny, if things dont work out  ............



Yeah yeah, just give us more cowbell


----------



## Chain Link (Aug 28, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I live in Virginia currently, and Jenny is in Sweden. She's Swedish...
> 
> So we don't live too close. She came here last year for an exchange year with her school and that was really nice. Sure beats the whole flying back and forth thing, even though I really enjoy Sweden and traveling.
> 
> ...



Its hot down here; get your windows tinted and find a place with a garage or carport- Nothings worse than being drenched in sweat by the time your air conditioning cools down the cab. Aside from that its not a bad place; some people love it and some people hate it(Primarily people who have never had to shovel snow off their roof  )
Also, Congratulations you two! You're both awesome people so, while I doubt you'll need it, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 28, 2005)

Just wanted to pop in and say hello sweets and tell you again how happy I am for you and Justin!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 28, 2005)

Chain, thanks for the advice  And for the well wishes 

Jodi, thank you darling   I miss you, you should come around more often!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 28, 2005)

Okay, just to prove that I still plan on this being a FITNESS journal.. I'm posting todays totals and workouts 

Totals
1595 cals
182g protein 47%
59g carbs (that's minus fiber!) 17%
59g fat 32%

Workouts:
- Biking to gym and home (20 mins)
- Weights: LEGS
Leg press: 4x8-12
Hack squats: 2x8 (felt a pinch in my back during third set and decided to move on, hard to keep a good posture in that thing)
Dead lifts: 4x12
Leg extensions: 3x8-10
Leg curls: 3x8-12

OUCH! I had to bike home which wasn't pretty


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 28, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Okay, just to prove that I still plan on this being a FITNESS journal.. I'm posting todays totals and workouts
> 
> Totals
> 1595 cals
> ...



Looks good...try and work in good morning....they work the hamstrings like you would not believe.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 28, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Brogers, somewhere on the west side of Florida
> 
> Cowbell, thanks  I'm a sucker for happy endings too. *You should see our engagement video, you'd cry like a baby*  I still do after seeing it 100 times
> Haha, thank you for the compliment  But there's no way I'm leaving Justin after he gave me this gorgeous ring



How did eggs propose....I had a really good idea (actually a couple) but I dont plan on getting married until after college so I am sure I will remember one of them by that time   . I probably would get teary eyed....I like romantic comedies WAY too much....I always get choked up at the end.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 29, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> How did eggs propose....I had a really good idea (actually a couple) but I dont plan on getting married until after college so I am sure I will remember one of them by that time   . I probably would get teary eyed....I like romantic comedies WAY too much....I always get choked up at the end.



Well the proposal was really special.. it was the perfect proposal! We were in downtown chicago all day, having a great time down at Navy Pier and all that. Then we went to dinner with his sister and her husband, this amazing italian place  It was soooo yummy!! Then we went for a walk and we went to this amazing beach just north of navy pier. I wanted to take a pic with my digital camera for my parents to see. Then I decided to take a video clip with it... In the middle of it Justin goes down on one knee and propose    I was SHOCKED.. Seriously, I fell to the ground.. but kept FILMING, without even knowing it I held it in the perfect angle on my face. We were both crying.. He had to ask three times because I was so shocked I couldn't speak  Aaaah, it brings tears to my eyes just thinking about it.. Then he told me he had a limo coming to pick us up an hour and a half later. So the two of us went back to navy pier and had some drinks and just enjoyed ourselves.. It was like a movie, I've never been happier.. I told random people on the street that we just got engaged  It was perfect.. perfect place, perfect setting, perfect words, perfect ring.. but most of all the perfect guy for me 

I'm so happy


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrtulations you two.  Eggs is a lucky man.  Good luck on your goals too Jenny.  I'm sure you will achieve them; your will power is exceptional.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 29, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Congrtulations you two.  Eggs is a lucky man.  Good luck on your goals too Jenny.  I'm sure you will achieve them; your will power is exceptional.



Thanks CowPimp!

Oh, and I am definitely one lucky guy!


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey there Jenny  I dont even know you but I'm sure you and eggs will be a perfect couple. Congrats on (not yet but soon) getting married!


----------



## kuso (Aug 29, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Well, if you guys haven't heard, Justin (Eggs) and I are getting married  Yep, I've got an amazing Leo diamond solitaire on my ring finger   The date is June 17th, and well, I plan to look amazing that day



You realise as I personally lured you both from MM.com, I will have to take full credit for this great news; and in return I shall be patiently awaiting my copies of the honeymoon photos 

Seriously, congrats to both of you. I`m really glad this has worked out for you both!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 30, 2005)

CowPimp, thanks  (btw, what's with all the cow names in here  )

Justin, hey baby  

Imwithstupid, thanks man! 

Kuso, hey darlin!!  So glad you found your way over here  Seriously, you were there from the very beginning, you were there the first time Eggs entered my journal on MM.com.. You should take credit for this  I also remember instant messaging with you telling you how I was getting feeling for Eggs   Aaaah, funny how things work out! Yep, pm me your addy and you'll definitely get pics from both the wedding and the honeymoon 
Don't be a stranger, I miss you!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 30, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Yep, pm me your addy and you'll definitely get pics from both the wedding and the honeymoon
> Don't be a stranger, I miss you!



I don't think those are the pics he exactly had in mind baby


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 30, 2005)

CONGRATS you guys!!!

Jenny- you are going to look amazing, your already beautiful!!  Jen (atherjen) is getting married next year too!


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 30, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Well the proposal was really special.. it was the perfect proposal! We were in downtown chicago all day, having a great time down at Navy Pier and all that. Then we went to dinner with his sister and her husband, this amazing italian place  It was soooo yummy!! Then we went for a walk and we went to this amazing beach just north of navy pier. I wanted to take a pic with my digital camera for my parents to see. Then I decided to take a video clip with it... In the middle of it Justin goes down on one knee and propose    I was SHOCKED.. Seriously, I fell to the ground.. but kept FILMING, without even knowing it I held it in the perfect angle on my face. We were both crying.. He had to ask three times because I was so shocked I couldn't speak  Aaaah, it brings tears to my eyes just thinking about it.. Then he told me he had a limo coming to pick us up an hour and a half later. So the two of us went back to navy pier and had some drinks and just enjoyed ourselves.. It was like a movie, I've never been happier.. I told random people on the street that we just got engaged  It was perfect.. perfect place, perfect setting, perfect words, perfect ring.. but most of all the perfect guy for me
> 
> I'm so happy



 I think I just cried a little bit....I got all choked up when I read it. 
Props to EGGS for a the awesome proposal. Cow names are cool....come on jenny, get down with it...you must be getting old   

I wish you 2 the best of luck

P.S. Jenny, dont forget to post more stats and stuff because this still is a journal.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 31, 2005)

Justin, probably so  But I chose to ignore it and want to send him nice pics 

Andrea, HEY STRANGER!!  How are you darlin?? So good to hear from you! AJ is getting married too?? Woah, that's huge!! Tell her to come visit and tell me all about it! I miss both of you!! :hear: Please come by more often 

Cowbell, I guess I am getting old  Not! 
Yeah, I will update this journal about fitness stuff. Something really weird happened to me yesterday, will start a new post about it..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 31, 2005)

So this was posted on another board last night.. That's why it's in "today" tense:

So I felt a little weird today after teaching spinning. I worked hard for sure.. I never notice how hard I work while I teach, then afterwards I'm wiped out and am one big puddle of sweat. Well I did feel how hard I worked today, cause I turned the resistance up too high and my legs were burning.. It just doesn't feel as hard when I'm trying to motivate others.. 
Well anyways, I had a great class and my spinners were real happy. Then I had a piece of an orange. My gym always give people a piece of fruit afterwards on a nice tray (cute idea!), but I usually don't eat any. I did today, but I don't know if this had any impact on me. Well, I talked to my boss for a while and then I noticed my right eye was all messed up.. I could only see with half of it it seemed, like I couldn't see far to the side at all. I had a "blinking vision", I don't know how to explain it better. But almost as when you look into a light for too long and then see dots of color, but it was blinking and didn't go away. It was really strange.. Well I biked home and started feeling even more weird when I got inside (maybe because I was getting myself worked up). It didn't go away but seemed to get worse and I felt dissy. My mom told me to lay down and I did for like 10 mins, same thing. Then my mom got worried and told me she wanted to take me to the hospital, so I went in the shower to get the sweat off me. Well, then I started feeling better.. I had some carbs (bran flakes and milk with half a banana, quickest and easiest, also yummy) and my egg whites.. So this scared me though.. Did just exhaust myself? I did eat well today and didn't skimp on food.. It was really really scary, I could hardly see!
Once when I was in Greece and I was about 14, something similar happened but way worse. I hadn't been eating much (I was basicly borderline anorexic back then) and been at the beach all day not drinking enough. I had a sip of sprite (this was before I started drinking diet stuff) and I lost my vision.. it went pitch black and my chest area hurt. Scariest thing in my life. My mom freaked out, I was all pale and yelled that I couldn't see anything.. People came up to me and poured water on me and what not. One doctor there (a tourist as well) said something about the sugar impacting me after being in the sun so much..hmm?? I know I am very sensitive to fluctuating sugar levels, very sensitive. But I don't get this.. Can vision have anything to do with sugar levels? Could something have happened today that impacted my vision? Can just exhaustion make people lose eye sight? I didn't feel like I worked harder than I usually do.. I have a headache now, and felt really weak after getting my vision back, but that could just be me getting myself worked up and imagining things.
Hmm, maybe I should post this in the health section. I just think this is interesting. And I would like to know if it's something I should worry about. Anyone out there with some knowledge?

So I read this and it makes a lot of sense:
http://www.bobshowto.com/temporary-vision-loss.htm

My mom has suffered from migranes since her early 20ies, really really bad ones.. They are hereditary. This "migraine of the optic nerve" the guy was talking about in his article makes sense.. I have a head ache now, but not a bad one, so I don't think it's a migrane. 
Well anyways, I'm off to bed. I'm going to go see a doctor about this and have it figured out. After all we have free health care (pretty much) over here and I would rather get to the bottom of this.

--------------------------------------------------------
Today I called and got an appointment with my doctor. I got an appointment on the 16th of september  Yep, more than two weeks away, she was all booked. I think I'll be fine though, if I start feeling anything again I'll call and get an emergency appointment or if it's really bad just go to the emergency room.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 31, 2005)

YEah I read half way through it and the first thing that popped into my mind was a migrane.  My wife has very similar experiences when she gets a migrane.  Nothing much you can do that I know of,  just rest and maybe some Advil for migranes


----------



## Jenny (Aug 31, 2005)

Thank you Daniel   I think it very well could be a migrane. Head is hurting today, but I feel pretty good  It was just really scary yesterday when I couldn't really see.. Thanks for caring


----------



## Yanick (Aug 31, 2005)

you know i got high yesterday and started thinking about shit like i tend to do when i'm stoned. i thought of the both of you and was in awe of the miracles of modern technology. two people living half way around the world from each other, meeting and falling in love, its just awesome!

congratulations to the both of you and good luck in your marriage. oh yeah and jenny, good luck with that whole vision thing. must be some scary stuff, i once got hit in the face with a handball and couldn't see for like 10 mins, i thought i was gonna be blind for life cause the ball caught my good eye (i'm almost blind in my left eye, can't even read the biggest letter on the eye charts) and it was a scary 10 min. go get yourself checked out, make it a priority.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 31, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> you know i got high yesterday and started thinking about shit like i tend to do when i'm stoned. i thought of the both of you and was in awe of the miracles of modern technology. two people living half way around the world from each other, meeting and falling in love, its just awesome!
> 
> congratulations to the both of you and good luck in your marriage. oh yeah and jenny, good luck with that whole vision thing. must be some scary stuff, i once got hit in the face with a handball and couldn't see for like 10 mins, i thought i was gonna be blind for life cause the ball caught my good eye (i'm almost blind in my left eye, can't even read the biggest letter on the eye charts) and it was a scary 10 min. go get yourself checked out, make it a priority.



Are you still high?  You are too funny Yan, really made me laugh  It is pretty awesome, isn't it?  We're very happy  It sucks to be apart right now, but both of us need to finish up school.. So, just gotta get through it.

I really don't think the vision thing is something to really worry about. It probably was just a migraine thing. But you're right, making a doctors apointment a priority is a smart thing. I'm going in two weeks, it was the earliest appointment my doctor had  Sorry about your handball incident 

Thanks for your concern and sweet words    And take it easy on the drugs


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 31, 2005)

I thought it might be sugar because my mom is borderline diabetic and she use to pass out if she didnt eat and sometimes just because....but after that article...not so sure its even close to the same thing. I also got hit in the eye with a baseball....the threads cut into the skin around my eye and when I touched it all I felt was blood and when people looked at me I saw a not so good look on their faces....that worried me...could not open my eye for about 1 hour....thought I lost my eye. It is amazing what we take for granted until we are close to losing it.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey sweets!!     Have you looked at dresses yet??  Yuppers, Jen is getting married too- she's moving to Mississippi.  I'm going to see her in either late October or early November.  She's doing super though!!   

Although what happened yesterday does sound like it could be a migraine, I think it could also maybe be from lack of carbs.  Do you eat carbs before your workouts?  What kinds?  When your at the doctor tell them to check you for vertigo as well, it can make you very dizzy and make it difficult to fucus.  I have medicine for migraine's and vertigo.  It's easy to control, just make sure you always have your migraine medicine handy.  I've only had two, but the first one was so bad I went straight to the doctor so hopefully this is just a one time thing for you.  Feel better soon!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 1, 2005)

Cowbell, sorry to hear about your mom. I don't have diabetes and have had my blood sugar checked periodicly. You're right that it can affect the eyes though, good point.

Andrea, Oh I've looked at dresses alright  I think I've found THE dress  How exciting with Jen!!
I didn't know you had problems with migraines, I'm sorry darlin! I eat carbs, but I've been low carbing quite a bit, actually upped them just after this incident to 100g a day. Thank you for caring


----------



## Jenny (Sep 1, 2005)

Totals today:
1569 cals
191g protein 51%
115g carbs 28%
23g fiber
41g fat23%

Workouts:
- AM: 45 min powerwalk with some running
- Weights: back and biceps. Great workout


----------



## Jenny (Sep 3, 2005)

Totals:
1536 cals
188g protein 50%
95g carbs 30%
38g fat 20%

Look at those percentages 

Workouts:
- 50 min running


----------



## Cowbell (Sep 3, 2005)

Thats dedication


----------



## Jenny (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks cowbell 

Sundays Totals:
1583 cals
168g protein 44%
73g carbs 21%
59g fat 32% <---- too many nuts! 

workouts:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk


----------



## Stu (Sep 5, 2005)

I used to date a swedish girl, all she ever wanted to do was sit in cafes eating cake and drinking hot chocolate. Are all swedes like that?

 Congrats Eggs and Jenny


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> I used to date a swedish girl, all she ever wanted to do was sit in cafes eating cake and drinking hot chocolate. Are all swedes like that?


 That's so funny Stu 

Congrat's again Eggs and Jenny!!! I'm so excited for you both, you really are great together. Journal is looking good Jenny


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Get the fuck out of her journal if you dont like it dip shit.


hey uh....Justin...wanna stop beating around the bush and just come out and say what's on your mind, already????





			
				Jenny said:
			
		

> I really miss the old IM assholes (


someone call me?


Hey hottie! How's you?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 6, 2005)

Stu, yep! That's all we ever do  Nah, I'm not into hot chocolate or cake. Coffee works though 

Rocco, thanks man  We're very happy and can hardly WAIT!

Burner, you so abused that quote  I'm doing good, back in school  how are YOU?


----------



## Eggs (Sep 6, 2005)

Heya hottie pants! 

Missing you lots


----------



## Vieope (Sep 6, 2005)

_Awesome. Congratulations.  

I bet that Eggnog and little Omelet will have wonderful parents. _


----------



## Cowbell (Sep 6, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Awesome. Congratulations.
> 
> I bet that Eggnog and little Omelet will have wonderful parents. _



    Eggnog never had a chance, he was an alcoholic before he was even born


----------



## Jenny (Sep 6, 2005)

Justin, hey baby   I misss you tooooo!!

Vieope, Justin and I sure will have cute kids  Though no kids for a LONNNG while!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 6, 2005)

Monday totals:

1483cals
170g protein 48%
82g carbs 25%
41g fat 24%

Workouts:
- AM: one hour running 
- biking to gym and home
- chest and triceps

Cals were a little low yestersday with all that activity..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 6, 2005)

Todays totals:
1580 cals
182g protein 48%
90g carbs 28%
46g fat 25%

Active rest:
- 40 min powerwalk in AM


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Stu, yep! That's all we ever do  Nah, I'm not into hot chocolate or cake. Coffee works though
> 
> Rocco, thanks man  We're very happy and can hardly WAIT!
> 
> Burner, you so abused that quote  I'm doing good, back in school  how are YOU?



I'm good. keeping nose to grind stone and such...
dang..I thought u u went home for the summer and came back here for school again...u are back in Sweden, ya?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah, I'm back in Sweden  One year left here until I graduate! I was able to transfer all the credits I took at the US university during my exchange year, huge relief! They tried to mess with me and telling me that I might have to take a couple of more classes, which went against what they said before I left  I straightened it out though 
I'm going to see Justin in 27 days  Found a really good price for a ticket and went for it  SO EXCITED! 

Justin and I were thinking about moving to Colorado for a while, before we changed our minds. Are you still selling real estate there?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 9, 2005)

Thursdays totals:
1576 cals
180g protein 47%
111g carbs 33%
37g fat 21%

Workouts were:
-45 min powerrrrrrwalk in AM
- walking to and from bus, 35 min total (I do this every school day)
- biking to gym and home: 20 mins
- Weights: LEGS 

All the transportational cardio adds up!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 9, 2005)

Friday:
1552cals
192g protein 52%
70g carbs 20%
48g fat 28%

Workouts:
- just 30 min walking


----------



## PreMier (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Princess


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2005)

glad that got worked out. hope u are collecting fequent flyer miles!
Not much else going on here.
Hope your day was a good one!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey Jake 

Mike, I found a real cheap deal, just 410 dollars


----------



## Jenny (Sep 11, 2005)

Saturday:

Totals:
1561cals
166g protein 44%
76g carbs 21%
56g fat 31%

Workouts:
- AM: 1 hour running, awesome running!!  Went with speed, it was great!
- triceps and abs


----------



## Jenny (Sep 11, 2005)

Sunday:

Totals: 1572cals
193g protein 52%
77g carbs 22%
44g fat 26%

Workouts:
- AM: 45 minpowerwalk
- 45 min spinning


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2005)

wow...that is good! and I bitch if any woman I date is more than a 5 mile drive...


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 12, 2005)

hey stranger.  so glad to read about your happy news!    (better late than never)


----------



## Stacey (Sep 18, 2005)

HI Jenny! 
Congratulations on The Engagement!!! I'm so happy for you and Justin. You make a wonderful couple and I know you will always be happy.  I can't wait to follow along with your Wedding Journal. I remember when I did mine and it really helped me stay focused when I was planning all the time for the wedding! 

It's so neat to follow along with you and Justin... since I came from the other site too, I'm one of the lucky ones you got to watch your romance blossom. It's so awesome!

Good Luck sweetie! Your going to make a Beautiful Bride!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey you guys!!!   How lame am I?  I should be shot for not coming on here more often.....

CONGRATULATIONS JENNY AND EGGS!!!!  

You guys are so cute, I can't wait for wedding preparation pics and wedding pics.  Where are you guys going to get married?  Here in the states?

Jenny, did I miss a pic of the rock??  Show it off sister!!!

Congratulations again guys....many blessings to both of you!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey guys!  I guess I DO need to update this journal after all now that all my girls are here 

Thank you so much for your sweet words


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Jenny!!  I hope your having a good weekend..just wanted to say hi. I know, I miss coming and chatting on this site!!


----------



## Eggs (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey sweet thang! 

 Hows my honey doing today? Hrmm? Well I hope you're well... can't wait to see you again soooon


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hey you guys!!!   How lame am I?


U really want an answer for that?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2005)

*BUMP* 

I'm still alive, and I'm still in the gym  Wedding planning on track.. We've got the honeymoon booked    

Justin will be here on Dec 12th, to spend his first swedish Christmas here with me


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow ... I go away and work hard for a few months and the Swedish princess and Mr. Eggs get engaged!  Congradulations!

I'm happy to say I've seen this budding relationship grow from the start ... pretty cool I think.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Congradulations!



Is this the Canadian spelling?
  


Hey J- Were is the honeymoon gonna be?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Is this the Canadian spelling?



Uh yeh Colorado boy ... wanna make something of it?  Don't make me get all uppity in Jenny wedding journal.  

Sorry Miss (for another 6 months) Jenny, but you can't let these CO boys go off the brink too far.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

ha! Looks like someone upped his dosage of star bucks today...  
Be careful..I've got 20 minutes of Aikido training and Tae-bo and Advanced Tae-bo tapes gathering dust under my Tv, pal....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

what are y'alls plans for the weekend?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 20, 2005)

NT!! I've missed you! How's the family?? 

Burner, honeymoon will be at an all inclusive place.. with a jacuzzi tub inside AND on the balcony with ocean view   We'll be having some fun there for sure


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 20, 2005)

wow jenny looks hot


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2005)

Lust droppin by, wishing you both nothing but the best!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> NT!! I've missed you! How's the family??
> 
> Burner, honeymoon will be at an all inclusive place.. with a jacuzzi tub inside AND on the balcony with ocean view   We'll be having some fun there for sure


holy schnikes!!! Sounds awesome! Where at? Jamaica?

Everybody is due for a huge IM meet, right? What better place to meet than at the union of two fellow Im'ers?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 21, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> NT!! I've missed you! How's the family??



Hello Miss Jenny 

It's been a while ... but I am trying to become a regular once again.  Everyone here is great.  The missus is great and so is our daughter.  

How are you?  Getting excited?  Got all sorts of wedding plans on the go?

Where will the wedding take place?  Will both sides of the family be there?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Jenny,
Belated Congratulations! 
The honeymoon sounds awesome!
I spent mine in a 4' trench laying blocks and eating tuna straight out of the can using a tie wire!!! lol The joys of being married to a workaholic bricky!!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> NT!! I've missed you! How's the family??
> 
> Burner, honeymoon will be at an all inclusive place.. with a jacuzzi tub inside AND on the balcony with ocean view   We'll be having some fun there for sure



Tahiti?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

hey jake-
u seen that ppt. presentation of the 'bbq party'? it show the huts in Tahiti? the floor of the living room is glass...I wanna go there.....


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2005)

I dont watch TV really.  I never have time


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

wasn't tv...is a power point presentation. I tried to send it to aother friend, but comes out corrupted.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey guys! 

The honeymoon is in Riviera Maya, Cancun.. here: http://www.secretsresorts.com/RivieraCancun/index.html It's a couples only resort, so no stinkin kids or college sorority/frat meets 

Premi, Tahiti would have been awesome, but SO expensive! This one was a little over $3000 for both of us (including flight). It's going to be AMAZING!!   

Arch, thanks for stopping by and thanks for the congrats 

Kerri, hey sweets! Thanks for stopping by! We're very happy and excited 

NT, the wedding will take place in sweden and both sides will be here, but just his immidiate family not all his relatives unfortionately. I bought my dress! 

Okay, time to go make some coffee  Today is my birthday


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey hottie!
Happy B-Day! Mine...is on Thursday.....
Viva la Cancun!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 9, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Well the proposal was really special.. it was the perfect proposal! We were in downtown chicago all day, having a great time down at Navy Pier and all that. Then we went to dinner with his sister and her husband, this amazing italian place  It was soooo yummy!! Then we went for a walk and we went to this amazing beach just north of navy pier. I wanted to take a pic with my digital camera for my parents to see. Then I decided to take a video clip with it... In the middle of it Justin goes down on one knee and propose    I was SHOCKED.. Seriously, I fell to the ground.. but kept FILMING, without even knowing it I held it in the perfect angle on my face. We were both crying.. He had to ask three times because I was so shocked I couldn't speak  Aaaah, it brings tears to my eyes just thinking about it.. Then he told me he had a limo coming to pick us up an hour and a half later. So the two of us went back to navy pier and had some drinks and just enjoyed ourselves.. It was like a movie, I've never been happier.. I told random people on the street that we just got engaged  It was perfect.. perfect place, perfect setting, perfect words, perfect ring.. but most of all the perfect guy for me
> 
> I'm so happy



Hello You!

I just popped in to see how you old IMers are doing.
I am so happy for Eggs and you. 
After reading this proposal story i cried.

We (Aaron and i) are planning on heading back to Canada in June of 06. Perhaps we could make a detour to see you getting hitched  

Rumor has it that i might also have to start a wedding planning diary 

Happy Birthday. Sounds like a wonderful honeymoon. You two will have alot of fun.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2005)

holy hottie! Look who popped in!
How's things down under? and why would y'all move back to the land of igloos? 
Did u meet Pete?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2006)

we haven't seen an update in a while...how are the plans coming??  3 more weeks!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2006)

YEAH JENNY AND EGGS....  
YEAH JENNY AND EGGS....  
YEAH JENNY AND EGGS....  

I'm so happy for you two...I knew this day would come, I just knew it!!!!

Can't wait to see a pic of the rock hon!!!

Good going Justin!!!!!


XOXOXO


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2006)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Hello You!
> 
> Rumor has it that i might also have to start a wedding planning diary




SHUT    UP!!!!    

That is so awesome!!!!!  YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 11, 2006)

HEY ladies and gents!! 

OMG OMG OMG OMG, 5 DAYS!!!   
CRAZY SHIT :lol I'm so happy! Sweden is beautiful right now.. His family starts arriving TOMORROW!!  
Body is in wedding shape.. Actually I've had to STOP cutting a couple of weeks ago since the dress got too BIG  I actually can't wait to go back to cutting, I love it 

Today I'm going to the beauty salon to have a consultation about my hair/make up as well as getting my eyebrows plucked  nice!

I can't believe this message board is where it all started.. it's incredible.. Eggs and I are so happy, he's amazing and I could never have found a better match for me.. It truley is an incredible journey we've gone through, it's hard to believe.. 

I'll try to stop by a little this week


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats Jenny. Hope you two have an incredible wedding, you deserve it!! Take a lot of pictures for us!!! Where in Sweden are you getting married?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2006)

tip #1
try to keep the next few days stress free. 
tip #2
Have a great time.

Your guy's story has Hollywood movie written all over it!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey Jenny! WOW 5 DAYS!!! That's awesome! I'm so happy for you and Justin!!! It is such a romantic fairy tale & I know your wedding will be beautiful! Congrats on staying in wedding shape, I knew you could! I hope you guys have a wonderful wedding and a lot of fun on your honeymoon!!!!

CONGRATS!!!! love ya!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 19, 2006)

We had the most AMAZING wedding!!    

 

I'm so happy


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

Jenny said:
			
		

> We had the most AMAZING wedding!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy


 AWESOME, may GODspeed you and yours!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Jenny, like Mr. NT, I have been out for a while.  Too long in fact.
I just wanted to wish you the best on your new life.  Really, I couldn't be happier.  Congratulations


----------



## PreMier (Jun 22, 2006)

Congrats Jenny, im so happy for you!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

Congrats, Jenn! 
Jeez...remember WAY back when......and now here u are!
Hope you two have a wonderful and joy filled life together!

We can't wait till u get back and share some of the wedding pics!


----------



## maniclion (Jul 1, 2006)

Are you guys still on your honeymoon or what, jeez no updates, no pics nothing?  I see how it is, IM plays match maker and then you guys (Titanya/Crono;Eggs/Jenny;etc) abandon us huh?


----------

